

"Let America Be America Again" by Langston Hughes (1935) - mksm
http://www.poets.org/viewmedia.php/prmMID/15609

======
Roboprog
Nice summation of opposing forces in society, holding out hope for a future
that only gradually comes into being.

------
Hitchhiker
Moving and prophetic.. even today and probably tomorrow.

------
bmmayer1
Beautiful.

------
wellboy
It's funny that your most popular symbol is the Statue of Liberty.

